# Neue Mod!



## Dodi (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo, liebe Forengemeinde!

Wie einige von Euch vielleicht schon gesehen haben, bin ich neben Jochen nun mit in das Moderatoren-Team aufgenommen worden.

Ich hoffe, daß ich hier im Forum helfen und unterstützen kann und werde dies nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen tun.

Auf ein gutes Miteinander!


----------



## Doris (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

Hi Dodi

Na dann .... herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## mume (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

Viel Spass und gutes Gelingen 
Gruss
Sigrid


----------



## Mühle (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

Hallo Dodi,

das ist ja eine super Nachricht    .

Ich wünsche Dir und Jochen viel Spaß  .

viele liebe Grüße

Britta


----------



## katja (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

hey dodi!!!

super!   glückwunsch  

so ists richtig: frauen in die chefetage!!!


----------



## inge50 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

Hi Dodi,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Murmelline (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

Na dann mal viel Spaß als Modi!

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind....  
da sind so zwei Spielnasen... R... und K....  
kannst du die nicht in der Spielhalle mal für ein paar Stündchen oder länger sperren? :  oder was am Ergebnis schrauben?


----------



## Heiko H. (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

Hi Dodi,

herzliches Glückwunsch zum Mod.

Und auf ein Gutes miteinander. Schön wenn alles harmonisch läuft 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## katja (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

@murmel:   ich hoffe für dich, dass mit k.. nicht ich gemeint bin!!!  

sperren??? gehts dir zu gut??  

ich muss annett bei bejeweled doch noch holen!  

  da kommt mir was in den sinn.......

dodi   könntest du annett da rauslöschen??


----------



## Murmelline (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

wolltest du nicht einkaufen?


----------



## ~jens~ (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

hey,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg.
lg


----------



## koilander (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

moin Dodi

auch von mir    

aber du weißt ja, das kost ne RUNDE.: :


----------



## Dodi (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

Hallo zusammen!

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche!

Ich hoffe, wir vertragen uns alle!


----------



## Steingarnele (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

Hallo Dodi, hallo Jochen,

auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu eurem neuen Posten.


----------



## Petra (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

Hallo Dodi und Jochen

auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Auf ein gutes gelingen


----------



## Dodi (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

Hallo Matze und Petra!

Auch an Euch ein DANKESCHÖN!


----------



## kwoddel (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

Hallo Dodi und Jochen

Also ich finde es klasse   , war eine sehr gute Entscheidung!!!








 Nun muss ich gegen noch mehr nö...........  : :


----------



## Dodi (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

Hallo Frank!

Schön, dass es Dir zusagt!

Aber: untersteh Dich mit noch mehr nör...: : :


----------



## jochen (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich bei euch allen bedanken,

besonders wünsche ich natürlich Dodi viel Glück und ein gutes Gelingen als Mod.

Ich hoffe doch sehr das ich die Erwartungen hier erfüllen kann, und ein wenig dazu beitrage, um das Forum weiterhin auf diesem guten Niveau zu halten.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Mod!*

Hallo Jochen,

ich hoffe es gelingt, das Forum auf diesem guten Niveau zu halten, denn besser könnte es nicht sein.

Dir und Dodi herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Glück!

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------

